
Ask HN: Why doesn't Google show me what I'm searching for? - turkeyturker
I am doing a search on Google and I do not understand why it recommends the first hit when the first link does not even contain the word Ballmer. Please take a look here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;XI8OgU1.png<p>If I use quotes around the name it will work but why is it returning results that do not contain one of my keywords?
======
gt565k
Because based on your search query, "ballmer" doesn't appear anywhere where
"steve" and "bipolar" terms do.

You're getting the best result that's a combination of your fulltext search
query terms

If you want to include or exclude terms, I think you can use - or + in-front
of the word.

[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2466433?hl=en)

~~~
turkeyturker
It does appear, look at the screenshot again at the third result.

------
Cozumel
Because as a search engine they're actually incredibly crap? They focus on
delivering ads not results.

~~~
turkeyturker
> they're actually incredibly crap?

That's the first I've heard although based on these search results I'm
inclined to agree. Curious, who do you use instead?

------
nostrademons
Try verbatim mode:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=steve+ballmer+bipolar&tbs=li...](https://www.google.com/search?q=steve+ballmer+bipolar&tbs=li:1)

~~~
turkeyturker
This seems to be the right idea but even so the result from Thought Economics
does not contain one of the keywords.

~~~
nostrademons
It appears in the drop-down under "All topics".

~~~
rootme
altavista.com

